# What makes a Chameleon phase shift?



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

anyone know? my girlfriend said its a phenomenon, anyone to prove her wrong?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Males change dramatically when around another male.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

yes but what is it? is it a self controlled defense mechanism? or do they naturally adapt to the colors they are around by the reflection of them??? i cant comprehend the possibilities... it almost makes me wonder if they have some sort of mini fungi on their skin


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

They have special pigment cells in their skin. They can change their colours depending on mood or background. The cham's mood will lead to the most dramatic colour changes.
I'm not certain but i thinki the chameleon can see roughly what colour they are stood against and tries to match it. When in camoflauge colours, its body is rarley a perfect match to the background, just roughly.

croc-keeper???


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

> croc-keeper???


























come out croc, we need your help (again







)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

a phenomenon? Yeah... depends on your definition of 'phenomenon' I guess!









They don't reflect (although some fish do), but they do have the ability to expand or contract pigment cells (thus changing their color).

Basically there is a top layer of chromatophores that are red or yellow. 
A lower layer has blue or white pigment. You can mix these to get a good variety of colors and patterns.

Here's a quick link for that info:

http://www.yesmag.bc.ca/Questions/Chameleon.html


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> a phenomenon? Yeah... depends on your definition of 'phenomenon' I guess!
> 
> They don't reflect (although some fish do), but they do have the ability to expand or contract pigment cells (thus changing their color).
> 
> ...


Ace handled that well









Basically it is a process that the chameleon can controll. Some species are capable of INCREDIBLE color displays, but most are somber muted browns and greens, blacks, etc...

For a look at an animal that has AMAZING control of its chromatophores one must look at octopi, squids, and cuttlefish...


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

You guys are alright, thanks for the info


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks Keith and CK, cuttlefish are 'tha bomb' but it's cool to see a herp represent in the color changing category that fish have covered pretty well.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is it possible to maintain cuttle fish in a home aquairum? i know poeple have with squid and octipuse but i ahvnt heard anything about cuttlefish


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

i heard there really hard to take care of but you can get em at liveaquaria.com, there so awsome


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

holy old thread batman!!


----------

